# New 5D4 has troubles. Is this normal?



## Macoose (Oct 11, 2017)

I bought my 5D4 in July. and everything has been fine until yesterday. I noticed the frames were dark on the edges while checking on the LCD.

The vignetting is worse when the lens is wide open. It gets better with higher apertures. It happens on all of my Canon lenses whether or not there is a filter or lens hood attached. Lastly, I tried turning the peripheral illumination off and on to no avail. I also reset the settings just to make sure.

Even though yesterday was the first real sunny day that I have been able to shoot with my new camera, I have not noticed the vignetting before. The only thing I have done differently is AFMA the lenses over the weekend. And even then, only one (24-105) needed adjustment on the long side.

I talked to a Canon rep and she will send a UPS tag tomorrow. 

What could it be?

Thanks,
Macoose


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2017)

Are you saying this is something other than the normal vignetting that occurs with pretty much all lenses, albeit to varying degrees? Becuase it looks like normal vignetting to me, and you description of the issue matches that, as well. The only discrepancy is the peripheral illumination correction, but if you're shooting RAW and using something other than DPP, peripheral illumination correction is not applied as such.


----------



## BasXcanon (Oct 11, 2017)

Let me guess a Toking/Tamron/Sigma lens?

People should stop underestimating the Canon lens profiles that are build in and ONLY work on native lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2017)

Incidentally, it looks like you previously used an APS-C camera, e.g. your lovely shot of the eagle with a 7DII and 70-300L. When you use an EF lens on a crop body, the periphery of the image circle is cropped away, so you rarely if ever notice vignetting. But, when you put that same lens on a FF camera, the vignetting becomes evident.


----------



## Macoose (Oct 11, 2017)

Mr Neuro,

Thanks for responding.

I thought the Peripheral Illumination was enabled on the attached file. It was not.
I've attached another with the PI enabled and every thing is ok.

I guess I panicked.

Yhanks, Macoose


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2017)

Glad to help, and glad it's an easier fix than sending your camera to Canon only to be told 'everything is within spec'.


----------



## Macoose (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words on the eagle shot.


----------

